# Aosu GT



## SHualong (Dec 13, 2015)

Saw this on Moyu Facebook page:
https://m.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/?refid=13


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 13, 2015)

The Million Dollar Question - Cost???


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 13, 2015)

I hope there is a mini version that solves the catching issues with the current mini Aosu.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 13, 2015)

Well, It will probably be good, but the price with be way too high.

If Yuxin comes out with another 4x4 (not the Lion), it will probably be 90% the Aosu GT but half the price.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 13, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> The *Million Dollar* Question - *Cost???*



I think you just answered that yourself.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

Will there be mini aosu GT?


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> I think you just answered that yourself.



Aha, good one!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 13, 2015)

I'd prefer a Huasu. I may or may not get this but if a Huasu is released I'll definitely get that instead.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Seriously Moyu? ANOTHER cube? Already? Geez...


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 13, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> I think you just answered that yourself.



I guess you're right


----------



## mjm (Dec 13, 2015)

My Mini AoSu is pretty much fantastic, but instead of improving on that mechanism, they maybe should have done a HuaSu. I guess we'll see!


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 13, 2015)

The mech doesn't look that different (I don't have an Aosu though so I'm not too sure). It looks like what they did with the Aolong GT, just making the pieces with two piece construction.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh my gosh, MoYu. Why do you need to make so many cubes? Are you hoping there are people who want to COLLECT THEM ALL and empty their wallets?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 13, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Oh my gosh, MoYu. Why do you need to make so many cubes? Are you hoping there are people who want to COLLECT THEM ALL and empty their wallets?




Well there a business, of course they want us to buy cubes. The thing is that Moyu would have got $30 from me if it was a Huasu or Tangsu instead of a slightly modified 4x4 cube that I already have.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 14, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Oh my gosh, MoYu. Why do you need to make so many cubes? Are you hoping there are people who want to COLLECT THEM ALL and empty their wallets?



I'm honestly a little confused why people keep saying stuff like this whenever a new cube is announced. Moyu can make what they want. They are not forcing anyone to buy this new cube, they are just making it available. Ford makes a new improved F150 every year, but you don't have to buy it because it is better than last year's, it is simply available. 
And in reality, the age of "this new cube could dramatically reduce my times" is long gone. My main is a mini Weilong, and despite the fact that literally dozens of new cubes have come out since its release, I would not get faster just from getting a new cube. It's down to personal preference now, which is why I do choose the Weilong over the Gans 356, which I also have.


----------



## SparklyUnicorn (Dec 14, 2015)

the only difference is that the gt might be smoother the old aosu didn't have holes in the mechanism(most prominently on the gt in the corner base and the edges.) The plastic also will make it feel different(hopefully its faster).


----------



## Chree (Dec 14, 2015)

YES!!! With this and the MeiSu from Cong's around the corner, I'm pretty excited. My Aosu and Mini Aosu are both kinda "meh". Been really looking forward to new Moyu 4x4s for a long time.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 14, 2015)

Chree said:


> YES!!! With this and the MeiSu from Cong's around the corner, I'm pretty excited. My Aosu and Mini Aosu are both kinda "meh". Been really looking forward to new Moyu 4x4s for a long time.



Wait, MeiSu? Has that actually been announced?


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 14, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Wait, MeiSu? Has that actually been announced?



Cong's design has announced a 4x4 a few weeks ago, but it's a MeiYu not a MeiSu. No release date yet.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh, MoYu. You didn't think you had enough cubes out, so you gave an onion his own brand.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 14, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Oh my gosh, MoYu. You didn't think you had enough cubes out, so you gave an onion his own brand.



well at least its not a new 3x3. i think at this point cubing companies should stop making new 3x3s for a while. There are so many other puzzles to improve on, and besides, big cubes are more expensive so they make more money anyway (cuz the profit margins will be higher).


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 15, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I'm honestly a little confused why people keep saying stuff like this whenever a new cube is announced. Moyu can make what they want. They are not forcing anyone to buy this new cube, they are just making it available. Ford makes a new improved F150 every year, but you don't have to buy it because it is better than last year's, it is simply available.
> And in reality, the age of "this new cube could dramatically reduce my times" is long gone. My main is a mini Weilong, and despite the fact that literally dozens of new cubes have come out since its release, I would not get faster just from getting a new cube. It's down to personal preference now, which is why I do choose the Weilong over the Gans 356, which I also have.



I like the trainer (sneaker) analogy. Nobody in their right mind would complain that Nike have produced yet another pair of trainers and nobody would buy them all.

AoSu is still the best 4x4 on the market and it's over 2 years olds. Stop complaining and buy it if you want to. Feel free to wait for reviews or even try it at a comp or a meet before making your decision. Or just complain that potentially better puzzles are being released instead of stagnation setting in.

Side note, remember Dayan?
(That might not be the best example since 2x2, Alex Lau's GuHong, Mega and maybe Pyra but wouldn't it be nice if they kept trying to improve their designs?)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 15, 2015)

nightcuber said:


> Cong's design has announced a 4x4 a few weeks ago, but it's a MeiYu not a MeiSu. No release date yet.



I'm probably gonna get the Meiyu instead, seems pretty interesting.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 15, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I like the trainer (sneaker) analogy. Nobody in their right mind would complain that Nike have produced yet another pair of trainers and nobody would buy them all.
> 
> AoSu is still the best 4x4 on the market and it's over 2 years olds. Stop complaining and buy it if you want to. Feel free to wait for reviews or even try it at a comp or a meet before making your decision. Or just complain that potentially better puzzles are being released instead of stagnation setting in.
> 
> ...



You're right, the Nike's example makes more sense in this concept


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well at least its not a new 3x3. i think at this point cubing companies should stop making new 3x3s for a while. There are so many other puzzles to improve on, and besides, big cubes are more expensive so they make more money anyway (cuz the profit margins will be higher).



I think the reason why so many companies make 3x3 is because the market for 3x3 is way bigger than the market for big cubes. The number of people who solve 3x3 is far more than number of people who solve big cubes. Also the price of big cubes are more expensive and so people with tighter budgets may not be able to afford them. J

The price being more for bigger cubes is a reflection on the higher production cost. Big cubes weigh more, so it takes more plastic to make. They have more pieces so the molding process takes longer. Pieces are smaller so molds have to be more intricate, and molding process has to be more precise as well. More difficult to assemble for workers, so it takes longer and reducing the productivity. There are more reasons why bigger cubes are more expensive. 

More $$ for consumer does not necessarily = more profit.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm not loving this new "everything has caps" that Moyu is doing.


----------



## DELToS (Dec 15, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I'm not loving this new "everything has caps" that Moyu is doing.



Yeah, I'd much rather them do a 3-piece design, so that the puzzles can come in stickerless and no one would have to worry about the caps coming off


----------



## Chree (Dec 15, 2015)

DELToS said:


> Yeah, I'd much rather them do a 3-piece design, so that the puzzles can come in stickerless and no one would have to worry about the caps coming off



I swear I saw pictures of a 3-piece Cap on a TangLong on Instagram or something... meant to show that stickerless is still possible on these designs. I'm not sure how well those caps from stay on, though. Could be they're still working that out, and hence we haven't seen any real life pictures of them yet.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 15, 2015)

Chree said:


> I swear I saw pictures of a 3-piece Cap on a TangLong on Instagram or something... meant to show that stickerless is still possible on these designs. I'm not sure how well those caps from stay on, though. Could be they're still working that out, and hence we haven't seen any real life pictures of them yet.



I'm thinking they might be doing it from a marketing standpoint. Make them all stickerless so you can release one later as a v2 to sell more product. I feel like they have done that a lot, most recently with the GuanLong.


----------



## SparklyUnicorn (Dec 15, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> You're right, the Nike's example makes more sense in this concept



The possible improvement in the mechanism is a lot bigger than making a 2 piece construction. The meiyu seems to have a drastically different mechanism, so i think that is a step in the right direction. 2 years is a lot of time to develop an amazing cube, instead, we got a slight modification of a previous cube. Moyu can't even call this the huasu or the tangsu or whatever. I'm still glad they actually are making a 4x4 though.


----------

